# Staurogyne repens floating out of gravel



## Phil72 (Mar 2, 2015)

I bought some staurogyne repens at petsmart the other day, divided it up into smaller plants, and stuck the plants in my gravel. when I woke up the next day, they were all floating at the top of the tank, so I replanted them. They keep on floating up, and will continue to do so until they grow roots (which they don't really have yet). How can I keep them in the gravel? I do not think my fish did this by the way, as I have only seen shrimp in there until now. I do have some floating hornwort, which the filter seems to be sending underwater. I think the hornwort then hits the plants.


----------



## vols6 (Nov 16, 2015)

You could use a bread tie. Shape it like an upside down J, hook it through the plant and stick it straight down in the gravel. Then just pull it out in a few weeks one its rooted. S repens will grow some monster roots fairly quickly


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

Horn wort may very well be your issue, however try burying a couple leaves when you plant them, should help

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Phil72 (Mar 2, 2015)

Thanks for the replies. I will try the bread clip method. I also had already tried burying some leaves in the gravel.


----------



## sohankpatel (Jul 10, 2015)

I just float new plants until the grow some roots.


----------



## Phil72 (Mar 2, 2015)

I actually just saw that I don't have any bread clips/ties. Would using paper clips work as well?


----------



## Leeatl (Aug 8, 2015)

Paper clips are a no-no.I just take a small square of sponge or filter pad and cut a small slit in the center and pole the stem through the hole and bury the sponge.Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Phil72 (Mar 2, 2015)

Why would paper clips not work? Do they leach something into the water?


----------



## Leeatl (Aug 8, 2015)

They will rust and leach...lol But I guess if you get them out after a short time they could work . I am just overly cautious about what I put into a tank.


----------



## Phil72 (Mar 2, 2015)

Okay. Thanks for letting me know. Since I only expect to have them in for a short period of time, I think I will use them. Thank you for cautioning me, though. I will make sure I do not leave them in too long.


----------



## DigityDog70 (Jan 20, 2017)

I just used the "jooks" (its a term I just coined as in J-Hooks for people in the Planted Tanks World) from a few loafs of bread, making a simple J with an L on the bottom since the wire is so maleable. Worked out amazingly well to plant some S. Repens tissue specimens. Just taking into account the amount of time saved by using those wires from the bread was awesome. I mean, why not, we use the same thing outside in the garden with thicker gauge wire.


----------

